# Kapt Dan's The Man



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Going out on the water tommorow with Kapt Dan a friend of mine to fish the IRL and then to Sabastian Inlet. Reports have it that the snook are around and calling my name. I know I will miss the action on the piers tommorow but it will be a nice chance to fill the wind in the hair cruising down the IRL to the inlet for Snook , Snapper and Reds . Leaving about 5 AM. Will post the days activities when I return. Should be a great time. 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL

INSHORE-Mangrove snapper to 5 pounds are hitting small live baitfish and shrimp during the incoming tide on the north jetty. Snook are feeding on both tides near the south jetty. Redfish and trout will take topwater plugs and soft-plastic jerkbaits around spoil islands in the Indian River north of the inlet. 

This Weekends Fishin Forcast:
http://www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The report of the days trip were not all that good.
Beautiful Sunrise at Sabastian Inlet.









We landed the catch of the day which was the highly valued Sailcat about 8 in all . 1 / 13 inch Red Snapper nunorous Lady fish , Jacks , Hardheads , small Spots . We achored in the inlet at incoming tide and fished till the current in the Inlet slacked off. Then we hit the flats . We were using live Finger Mullet . Did see one nice size Snook get landed by a shorebound angler while anchored in the Inlet. Should have stayed ashore fishin. Could have been me . But the Snook out Snookered us for the trip.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Koz, sometimes they get you, sometimes you get them. But a day on th water can't be beat right?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Cdog I think your about as right as you can get. It was great to get out on that H2O.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Kozlow!

My mother-in-law's boyfriend has the opposite problem.... when he fishes from the shore in Florida, he gets the cats. When he jumps on the head boat, he picks up nice grouper and snapper, and some smaller fish that look like a porgy that he gives away. His "secret" is using the same light gear he uses for fluke in NJ, with a hi-lo rig and small (2/0) hooks. He even brought a cobia to the boat with his little Shimano Calcutta. But anytime he fishes from shore.... its cat city!


----------

